# Chukar vs Quail



## gunslinger33 (Dec 6, 2013)

Anybody used Chukar to trail with instead of Quail? Any advantage or disadvantage to using Chukar?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2013)

Nope, just expensive.  Chukar typically fly better as well.


----------



## Bird Hunter (Dec 6, 2013)

I think Chukar are better if you can get them.  They fly better, and I've never had a dog catch a chukar (although I'm sure it happens).  I think they better replicate grouse and pheasant.  Plus you have a bigger bird to eat.


----------



## setters (Dec 6, 2013)

I prefer chukar, hands down.  If I could get them locally, I would buy them exclusively.  They fly better and the ones I have used, didn't have to kick them up.


----------



## gunslinger33 (Dec 6, 2013)

Appalachee Plantation near Athens has some fore sale on their site for 7.00 FC adults

Thanks for the feedback and that's train not trail.


----------



## Coach K (Dec 6, 2013)

Chukar will flush & fly much better.  I use pigeons & launchers, though, when I can't get on wild birds.  That way my dogs will never catch a bird & I can make the bird flush whenever I want it to, to better simulate a wild bird (grouse or quail).  I will never put my dogs on pen-raised quail unless I'm paid to do it! ;-)


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 7, 2013)

In real life you hunt quail for fun, and you hunt chuckar for revenge!!!


----------



## gunslinger33 (Dec 7, 2013)

I emailed Appalachee Plantation and they do have FC adult Chukar for 8.00 per bird. I guess at 8.00 per bird Chukar will be used for "special occasions" and not training a 10 week old puppy.


----------



## StevePickard (Dec 9, 2013)

After going to 4 Spaniel hunt tests with Chukars within the last few weeks, and using them for my  English Cocker Spaniel training just because that is what they use in the hunt test, I have to say that I like the quail much better as long as I've got good flying quail. I experienced more traps (catching the bird) with Chukars than I ever have with quail... or at least with the source of quail I have been using over the years. With the quail I use, I've never had any problem with dogs catching them, however it took me a while to find a supplier with what I consider good flying birds.
 Smokey has been in 4 hunt tests, and he has trapped 4 Chukars and only had 2 birds that flushed during those 4 tests!  In my training prior to the tests, I had almost the same results with the Chukars.... Smokey traps them almost every time and Smokey flash points them before he goes in for the flush....it would be different if he went in like a tornado and was so fast he caught them, but the birds I've experiences so far just did not possess the characteristics that others of ya'll posting are seeing!
I'm like JJ...I'd love to shoot some for revenge just for the problems they've caused me for not flying! That is if I could get one to flush and fly for me. As for me, quail (from my sources which are great flying birds) get my vote hands down, plus I can get 2 quail for the price of one Chukar.
Steve


----------



## gunslinger33 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Steve who do you get your birds from? You can PM me if you prefer.

Thanks
Curt


----------



## StevePickard (Dec 9, 2013)

PM sent
Steve


----------



## Jim P (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't really care about the cost, but if you have a quail dog why not use quail?


----------



## L.C (Dec 10, 2013)

I feel the same way as Steve does after watching two spaniel trails. I prefer quail and if my cocker tries to trap them a put out doubles. That way when they flush it confuses her and helps them from chasing. It works on pointers also, well at least most of time.


----------



## Setter Jax (Dec 10, 2013)

If you can find the right grower, Chucker are fun to shoot and train a dog on.  They hold well, fly well and more bird to eat. Lol  Last year we had a good grower and the birds flew fantastic. This year we switched growers and the birds aren't as good,   not wanting to flush or fly well. I think it all depends on where you get your birds, same with quail.  We have a great grower for quail this season, birds are flight pen conditioned and fast flyer.


----------



## HOWCO (Dec 10, 2013)

*Thanks Guys*

Appalachee Plantation is my place and thanks for the plug. We used or chukar on both the state youth upland hunts at charlie elliott and the cocker spaniel hunt test guys in Jackson this past weekend. (Not my birds in the actual hunt test , just the 50 training birds)
We supply lots of field test and dog groups and I also agree that they are great training and eating birds. A good strong adult chukar will fly hard every time.
Thanks Steve for the calls from the cocker group.
Todd
Appalachee Plantation 
706-818-0320


----------

